# Mac server in PC+Mac dual platform



## csstudios (Jun 22, 2009)

We are a design office. 7 PCs and 1 Mac. It's time to upgrade our server and considering a Mac server. From my past experience with Mac and PC file translation & communication ISSUES(!!), I'm hesistant to go to that route. But on the other hand, Mac server does offer lots of packages and possiblities. Does anyone know of similiar dual platform environment? Any word of advise or warning you can share will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Correctly configured XServes work quite well in cross platform environments. Windows needs fileshares to be Samba shares to be able to see them. Mac OS X has support for more network file systems, but can use Samba to work with Windows platforms. Linux, FreeBSD, OpenBSD, etc. should be able to use Samba as well.

Many network protocols, like TCP/IP and DHCP, are not OS dependent. In many cases, you should be able to avoid being plaform-dependent.


What operating systems are involved? Are the PC's all Windows machines or are there other operating systems than Mac and Windows? Is the Mac running Mac OS Classic (9 and earlier) or Mac OS X? Do you have specific services you need to run (chat, file shares, etc)?


----------

